# No pfd - get a ticket



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

A kayaker on the Manistee River in the northwestern Michigan
was stopped by officers who were checking canoes and kayaks
for safety equipment.

http://www.wwmt.com/articles/officers-1391793-kayaker-device.html

Apparently he thought he was "okay" and didn't need one...yeah right !

After he flipped his kayak in 51-degree water, conservation officers
promptly rescued him and wrote him a ticket.

Reported by WWMT newschannel 3 - Kalamazoo - Battle Creek - Grand Rapids


----------

